# Brisket pulled at IT of 210, flat tough?



## Stabbin-Wagon

Good afternoon,
I just smoked my first brisket, a 13.5 pound packer.

Placed it on the smoker last night at 9:15. Smoker Temp was about 235-240.

I checked at 9 this morning and the internal temp was 165 so i wrapped in foil and put it  back in. I checked around noon and the point was at 214 and the flat 210. I instantly thought oh no, So i pulled it off and put it  in a cooler. The digital thermometer goes in veeerry smooth into the point. By there's some resistance on the flat. Now that I've done some more reading  I've read i should have maybe waited until the flat felt the same. Should I have? What if i put it back on the smoker to try and tenderize the flat some more? Bad idea? Just leave as is and take note on the next one? Any thoughts and advice are greatly appreciated.

Mark


----------



## ristau5741

lemme tell yah,  I did that once,  ran out of time, (was getting real late) so I took my meat off the smoker and threw in the fridge until the next day,  toook and awwwwfully long time (many hours) to get  that bugger up to temp where it left off.  (could have been a whole 'nother smoke). Just go with it as is, take notes, and get ready for another time.  This is not perfect science, too many variables.   205-210 is about where it needs to be


----------



## oldsmokerdude

Seems like you already know what you could have done differently: not pull the brisket until your thermometer goes in easily into the flat. Some folks separate the flat and point when one or the other gets done first in order to prevent overcooking the remaining piece, though I've never done that. 

Recooking seems like a bad idea...pretty sure it would take a long time as ristau5741 stated and I think would produce a tough product. Best just to take notes and try again.


----------



## normanaj

oldsmokerdude said:


> Some folks separate the flat and point when one or the other gets done first in order to prevent overcooking the remaining piece, though I've never done that.



If the brisket is big enough I'll do that.


----------



## tallbm

Stabbin-Wagon said:


> Good afternoon,
> I just smoked my first brisket, a 13.5 pound packer.
> 
> Placed it on the smoker last night at 9:15. Smoker Temp was about 235-240.
> 
> I checked at 9 this morning and the internal temp was 165 so i wrapped in foil and put it  back in. I checked around noon and the point was at 214 and the flat 210. I instantly thought oh no, So i pulled it off and put it  in a cooler. The digital thermometer goes in veeerry smooth into the point. By there's some resistance on the flat. Now that I've done some more reading  I've read i should have maybe waited until the flat felt the same. Should I have? What if i put it back on the smoker to try and tenderize the flat some more? Bad idea? Just leave as is and take note on the next one? Any thoughts and advice are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Mark


Hi there and welcome!

It seems like you found the issue, you cook the brisket until the flat probes tender.  Just know that getting good placement of your temp probe in the thickest center most portion of the Flat is not an easy thing and it takes me 3 probes to get one positioned properly.  So know that the tenderness check matters the most :)


NOW, I would take that sucker while it is still wrapped in foil and throw it in the oven at like 400F or higher and let it go until the flat got tender.  This is quite painless, OR take the flat and cut it into sections and throw it in the crockpot on high with some bbq sauce and let it go until you get chopped/shreded brisket :)

Either way you can salvage it when it is undercooked :)

Best of luck!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Two words...Burnt Ends! Cut in 1 inch chunks, toss generously in rub and back in smoke at 225-275, until tender. Add some sauce and smoke until they have a nice color, with some caramelization  and are near fall apart tender...JJ


----------



## gmc2003

chef jimmyj said:


> Two words...Burnt Ends! Cut in 1 inch chunks, toss generously in rub and back in smoke at 225-275, until tender. Add some sauce and smoke until they have a nice color, with some caramelization  and are near fall apart tender...JJ



No disrespect Chef, but burnt ends from a flat? Won't they start falling apart? I've never heard of making them from the flat. If you can then I'm all in. 

If it were me before ChefJimmyj changes my mind. I'd take the flat and make a good chili or hash out of it. Yum Yum.

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj

Originally, burnt ends were just that. The burnt thin edge of the flat, point or any other portion of the brisket. Guys around here make Pork Belly Burnt Ends, Butt Burnt Ends, Beef Chuck Burnt Ends, so why not Flat Burnt Ends. They are a bit drier than point burnt ends but once butter tender and sauced, that are great...JJ


----------



## gmc2003

Thanks Chef, Learn something new everyday here.

Chris


----------

